# does an offset toilet flange interfere with outflow ?



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i may want to move my toilet position by an inch but was wondering if there are downsides to using an offset flange, such as impeded outflow, clogging, and such ?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

My personal opinion is that any time you change the direction of flow, you have a chance for a clog to form. If it is necessary, go for it.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd agree. If it is necessary to meet code or to fit it in somehow, I'd use one. For pure aesthetics, I'd probably not put one in just to avoid having that extra change in direction at the floor.


----------



## mstplumber (May 3, 2008)

Yes, all offset flanges will affect the flow somewhat, some drastically. A company named Sioux Chief makes one that I would not hesitate to use on my own home, called a Full Flush, part #889-POM (PVC) or 889-AOM (ABS). It will pass a 3" ball, which is more than almost all toilets, and can be rotated 360 degrees for adjustment. It gives 1 1/2" of offset so you would be 1/2" off the other way unless you can roll it either toward or away from the back wall a little, if so you can get it perfect. 

Here's a link: http://www.siouxchief.com/Frm_NS.cfm


----------

